

Why It Costs Twice as Much to Fly Half as Far - tdm911
http://www.time.com/time/travel/article/0,31542,1988422,00.html

======
goatforce5
In summary: routes served by multiple airlines will be cheaper.

------
mahmud
A few days ago I wanted a one way flight from SYD to IAD, it was $1600. For
fun I decided to see how much a round trip would cost: I bought it for $1100.

It's $500 cheaper to get a round-trip ticket than to fly one way from Sydney
to Washington D.C.

~~~
ganley
This is the part I've never understood. I can see why they don't want to make
it half the price (though this works just fine for discount airlines), but
MORE? WTF?

~~~
snitko
Interestingly in Russia it's nothing like that. Round-ticket costs only
slightly less than twice the price of a one way ticket (seems logical). Not
sure, if this is good or bad, because I really don't understand the underlying
logic behind this pricing policy of making one-way ticket twice as expensive
as a one-way ticket.

------
quant18
I remember a similar situation from the news a few years ago. May have been in
Indonesia, though I can't remember clearly anymore and Google isn't helping
me.

Basically a flight between A and C which stopped at B (for refueling or to
take on extra passengers or something) was cheaper than a flight from A to B.
But for some reason the airline would only sell tickets from A to C with the
condition that you could not get off at B. Some guy flew from A, tried to
sneak off at B, and got caught. He claims the security guards roughed him up,
and tried to sue the airline.

------
Zak
Airlines can prevent you from boarding if you travel part of a route you
booked by alternate means? I'm not generally much of a fan of government
intervention in private business, but that should probably be illegal.

~~~
riobard
I was looking for a flight from Frankfurt, Germany to Toronto, Canada half a
year ago. Lufthansa charges around $1.8k for that.

At the same time, Lufthansa also offers a connecting flight from Delhi, India,
to Frankfurt then to Toronto. This one, although much longer, costs $1.2k.

Then I stopped worrying about the world's oil supply.

~~~
furyg3
Similarly, a friend was moving from Amsterdam to NYC, and needed a one-way
flight. The direct flight was pretty expensive, but a flight out of Berlin was
many-hundreds of euro less... with a connection in Amsterdam (of course).

As you would expect, the airline wouldn't let him just board in Amsterdam. So
he packed his things and took a €75 train to Berlin early in the morning, and
had his family wish him farewell later that evening back in Amsterdam, during
his connection.

It was a pain in the ass, but it saved him a ton of money, at great expense to
the airline.

------
Murkin
When traveling a year ago I discovered that:

In south america, many of the one-way flights costs more than return.

And it was cheaper to fly from Rio to Bogota via (get this) Miami !

------
travem
I've recently booked a flight from the UK to Utah, getting the return was
cheaper than getting the single (by a couple of $100). Remind me why the
airlines are losing money again?

------
ecaradec
Recent real life example : To go from montpellier (a south of france city ) to
corsa (a south a france island ) it cost less to fly by London first...

